# Facebook Account Link



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Aug 10, 2020)

Is there anybody bothered that you can't connect your Facebook account to Pocket Camp??

There is an advantage when you want to add Facebook friends to the game without inputting their codes.


----------

